# HICAS!



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

aight boys heres a toughy. i know hicas on the s13 or any 240sx for that matter is rare, so my question is this. i have a hicas button on my car that lights up when i push it, does this mean i have all wheel stearing or is it just a standard button they stuck in every 240 just to save money on production. anyway if you have nay info hit me up with some.

peace,
Milan


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i havent seen a hicas light on my car, so im thinking you have hicas, but i could be wrong, i havent played with my car that much.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I have no hicas button, no hicas light, and no hicas. Look under your car, you'll know if you have hicas.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

It shouldn't light up if you touch it, it should be just a light that is either on or off. Light on means that HICAS is disabled due to low PS fluid or some problem somewhere else. Light off means everything is working properly. The only way that you would havea button in addition to the light is if someone installed it aftermarket to cut the HICAS. HICAS comes with ABS, so look for a goldish pump in front of the VIN plate in the engine bay. The pump means you have ABS which means you have HICAS.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> It shouldn't light up if you touch it, it should be just a light that is either on or off. Light on means that HICAS is disabled due to low PS fluid or some problem somewhere else. Light off means everything is working properly.


I bet some people wish it came with a button. I said screw it and ripped it all out.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> I bet some people wish it came with a button. I said screw it and ripped it all out.


Lol, my firend came up with this idea. "Wire it to a switch!" is his slogan. However, it might be a bit tricky to have a switch on a belt-driven subsystem. Well, to speak of it, some cars do have speed-variable power steering, and I have no clue how that works...


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

actually after a closer inspection it isnt a button, its just a plate that looks like a button with a clear button light thing that says HICAS on it, but the light isnt on. im stoked if i have hicas, ill check it out at lunch and post it.

ps. could this be why i payed more for my car than most people do for their 240's?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Mine's broken and I'm not going to fix it so I don't care. I heard though that you can wire a switch to the wires coming out of the PS reservior to turn HICAS on and off. When the switch is on, the computer will read low PS fluid and turn off HICAS.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

ExileinOblivion said:


> actually after a closer inspection it isnt a button, its just a plate that looks like a button with a clear button light thing that says HICAS on it, but the light isnt on. im stoked if i have hicas, ill check it out at lunch and post it.
> 
> ps. could this be why i payed more for my car than most people do for their 240's?


Doubt it, most people wanting 240s want to drift and think HICAS impairs them in thier efforts.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Not I  Im a drag guy and drift in parking lots on occasion lol.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

bII said:


> Doubt it, most people wanting 240s want to drift and think HICAS impairs them in thier efforts.


HICAS does add to the value of the 240SX. It adds to the blue book value, and adds to what people will pay for the 240. I wish mine had HICAS.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Stiffer shocks/springs, thicker sways, and VLSD. Yup, I'm happy I got HICAS :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Stiffer shocks/springs, thicker sways, and VLSD. Yup, I'm happy I got HICAS :thumbup:


VLSD is what matters. All in all, the 240SX with HICAS is a completely different trim. It's a way sportier and way better version of the 240SX. I'm jealous, although I'll have VLSD in a week.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

turn the wheels hard and stop moving.. are the rears turned in? thats how id try to figure it out... and does it feel like ur back ends swings or turns with u... driving with HICAS for me was very noticabele at first, im not sure about you guys


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HICAS only activates above 25mph...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder how that works? I've never seen a HICAS pump, but I can't visualize how a belt driven pump would only activate above 25mph. I believe it of course, but I can't visualize it.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I wonder how that works? I've never seen a HICAS pump, but I can't visualize how a belt driven pump would only activate above 25mph. I believe it of course, but I can't visualize it.


It's magic. Or electronics. Take your pick. 

Supuh HICASS solenoid, G0!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, from the pic I still can't infer how it works above 25mph only. My theory is that the pump only takes drive above 25mph. There must be an electic signal that actuates the pump, kind of like an A/C actuation. Nice HICAS rack though. 6.2 kg, hmm.


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

Aight guys i looked at the side of my car and it says super hicas on it. i turned my wheels and my rear ones havent turned at all. this could either be because it is broken or because it only activates above 25mp/h. i need finality to this!!!!! im looking at my car as i write this, where abouts is that golden treasure pump located. (dumb it down a notch cause i aint a mechanic obviously haha)

thanks alot


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

i found the pump, looked at my manual and saw the ps cables for myself. i do indeed have the super hicas version of the 240!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the help


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Nice HICAS rack though. 6.2 kg, hmm.


This is the solenoid, not the rack. And it's 6.2 pounds.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Could you rewire it and make it activate at a stand still?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> This is the solenoid, not the rack. And it's 6.2 pounds.


Great! You've just made me a better person!
Would it seriously matter if it was 6.2kg or 6.2lbs?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Great! 1) You've just made me a better person!
> 2) Would it seriously matter if it was 6.2kg or 6.2lbs?


Is this sarcasm? Hard to tell online...

If yes:
1) You should know the difference between a rack and a solenoid...if you don't, you should. This is the best way I can put it without being mean.
2) Matters to me, ass.

If no:
1) I'm glad to know I enlightened you.
2) It matters to me, because I'm building a roadrace car, and have meticulously documented all the weight I've removed. And considering 1kg = 2.2lbs., it matters even more.


----------



## s13squirrel (Apr 9, 2005)

ExileinOblivion said:


> Aight guys i looked at the side of my car and it says super hicas on it. i turned my wheels and my rear ones havent turned at all. this could either be because it is broken or because it only activates above 25mp/h. i need finality to this!!!!! im looking at my car as i write this, where abouts is that golden treasure pump located. (dumb it down a notch cause i aint a mechanic obviously haha)
> 
> thanks alot



wow... I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but I can't believe that you:

1- paid more for your car before you knew why
2- didn't know about super hicas before buying a 240
3- didn't notice the "super hicas" on the side of the car when you bought it 

I go over any car I am considering buying with a fine toothed comb -- looking for any signs of paint mismatch, body panels misaligned, rust, and oil leakage... I just can't imagine not noticing the big decal on the trim.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Is this sarcasm? Hard to tell online...
> 
> If yes:
> 1) You should know the difference between a rack and a solenoid...if you don't, you should. This is the best way I can put it without being mean.
> ...


Lol, I know the difference between a rack and a solenoid. Sorry I offended you! Good to know that someone is always willing to have a petty squabble on the internet! If you really want to flame me, just send me a PM. As far as meticulously lightening a car, I know exactly what you mean, because I did that too. I'm just not a complete jerk about it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

s13squirrel said:


> wow... I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but I can't believe that you:
> 
> 1- paid more for your car before you knew why
> 2- didn't know about super hicas before buying a 240
> ...


I'm sure he's just like me and bought the first 240 he could find. He lives in a really small town in Northern Canada, where a 240 is a really rare find on the market.


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah dude just like BRIDE said, when i went to go pick up the 240 i wanted, i had to drive 9 hours and pay for 2 peoples vehicles gas. long story short i went to go check this "prize car" out and it had a cracked block because it had been in a write off and the guy thought a body kit would cover that up. so i looked quickly through the autotrader for another 240 nearby cause i wasnt leaving without a F'n car. anyway i found this one for 5500 canadian in almost mint condition with an exception of a rip on the side of the leather seat which was bought brand new by a 55 year old woman who lives in winnipeg heights (ritzy part of town). compared to a cracked block thats nothing... i think i got a great deal considering there was 7 240s registered in manitoba at the time, besides the fact we are pretty much all kids here and when you finally save up enough money for your dream car, your kind of blinded by the fact you actually found a good condition one in your price range rather than anything else.

as for the hicas issue, im an idiot cause i thought it was a typo on the side of my car. i just found out what hicas was like a month and a half ago and just found out 3 days before i made this thread that 240's could have hicas on them. i'll admit i dont know everything about S13's, and if you dont like it you can suck it. hows that for mean.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I was in the market for a 240SX for 16 months before I found one. I bought the first one I found, because I know that I can fix almost anything, and I did an engine swap anyways. The body was in good shape, so I bought it right there.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Lol, I know the difference between a rack and a solenoid.


Obviously, especially since you called it a "rack" after I posted the word "solenoid" above the picture. 



bridrive55 said:


> Sorry I offended you! Good to know that someone is always willing to have a petty squabble on the internet! If you really want to flame me, just send me a PM.


How was that flaming? *You* responded sarcastically to *my* corrections. I was in no way insulting, and any inference you took from my post along those lines was your own mistake.

And what the hell is up with NF people being so damned sensitive? Between you and the 69 Camaro guy, I'd swear the board was inhabited by 13-year-old girls.



bridrive55 said:


> As far as meticulously lightening a car, I know exactly what you mean, because I did that too. I'm just not a complete jerk about it.


A "complete jerk," huh? Wow.

Any web content on your lightening efforts? I'd be curious to see what other people have done? Is your car a DD? Does it see any track (drag, drift, auto-x, roadrace) use?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Obviously, especially since you called it a "rack" after I posted the word "solenoid" above the picture.
> 
> How was that flaming? *You* responded sarcastically to *my* corrections. I was in no way insulting, and any inference you took from my post along those lines was your own mistake.
> 
> ...


Removed PS, AC, sound insulation, sound system, spare, backseat, etc. I never document any of my stuff, because it doesn't really matter to me that much. I went for decreased crank load more than for lightening. 13-year old girls? If you're going to make comments like this, send a PM.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Removed PS, AC, sound insulation, sound system, spare, backseat, etc. I never document any of my stuff, because it doesn't really matter to me that much. I went for decreased crank load more than for lightening.


Looks like you've hit the big ones that are free. The others require money, like a lightweight exhaust, CF hood, fiberglass fenders, polycarbonate windshield, lightweight wheels, etc. I assume your car doesn't have ABS or HICAS, as you probably would've ditched these too. Both are relatively heavy at 19 and 22 pounds, respectively.

Have you tackled wiring? It's tough to do on a street car where you need things like headlights, though.  I managed to cut 26 pounds of wire, fuses and a fusebox, and relays.

Check out My S13 Weight Savings Guide if you are curious about any of the weights. They are all in pounds, BTW. 



bridrive55 said:


> 13-year old girls? If you're going to make comments like this, send a PM.


I'm dropping this, as I've made my point about over-sensitivity.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Looks like you've hit the big ones that are free. The others require money, like a lightweight exhaust, CF hood, fiberglass fenders, polycarbonate windshield, lightweight wheels, etc. I assume your car doesn't have ABS or HICAS, as you probably would've ditched these too. Both are relatively heavy at 19 and 22 pounds, respectively.
> 
> Have you tackled wiring? It's tough to do on a street car where you need things like headlights, though.  I managed to cut 26 pounds of wire, fuses and a fusebox, and relays.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I checked out your site. It's cool that you documented all the stuff. I don't have the money to dump into things like carbon fiber hoods or any crazy stuff like that, but yeah, I did all the free stuff. If I had ABS, I would've ripped that out. HICAS I'm not sure about. My friend with R32 swears by it, but I think the crank load during turns would not be worth it. Sorry bout being oversensitive. 
I'm actually looking for a HICAS front rack, with the better steering ratio.


----------



## ExileinOblivion (Jan 24, 2005)

im swearing by hicas now too. my car doesnt have front bumper or fenders on it, but i couldnt wait to test it out. i went down the the old abandoned highway we have here and i can most definately tell a huge difference, when you steer the car sharp it sucks you into every corner of the car. feels like your gonna throw up for a second. i recomend hicas to everyone, unless your a drifter of course, but only a handful of people do that competetively anyway.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ExileinOblivion said:


> im swearing by hicas now too. my car doesnt have front bumper or fenders on it, but i couldnt wait to test it out. i went down the the old abandoned highway we have here and i can most definately tell a huge difference, when you steer the car sharp it sucks you into every corner of the car. feels like your gonna throw up for a second. i recomend hicas to everyone, unless your a drifter of course, but only a handful of people do that competetively anyway.


hicas is just one more thing to fail on the car though


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> hicas is just one more thing to fail on the car though


But when it fails it doesn't have immensely adverse effects on engine function, like, say, water pumps....


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, I checked out your site. It's cool that you documented all the stuff. I don't have the money to dump into things like carbon fiber hoods or any crazy stuff like that, but yeah, I did all the free stuff. If I had ABS, I would've ripped that out. HICAS I'm not sure about. My friend with R32 swears by it, but I think the crank load during turns would not be worth it.


It has taken a lot of time to document the project, but I think it's worth it if only 1 or 2 people benefit from it. So far, it's been quite a few more than that, and I hope to be able to help other people along the way. I really wanted to document the weight savings because people have been throwing misinformation about weights since I joined my first Nissan forum. I wanted to figure some of this out for myself using a calibrated scale, and provide photographic proof that the AC system doesn't weigh 70 pounds, for instance.

I don't really have the $flow for expensive weight savings measures now either, especially since I had to rebuild my SR. But I'll get to those things down the road hopefully.

I believe the R-chassis HICAS is more capable than the S-chassis version, but have no proof to have that up.



bridrive55 said:


> Sorry bout being oversensitive. I'm actually looking for a HICAS front rack, with the better steering ratio.


Don't worry about it...

A lot of people covet these racks specifically for that reason, and I'm glad my chassis came with one. 



KaRdoN said:


> hicas is just one more thing to fail on the car though


This was one of the main reasons I got rid of it. I wanted to make things more simplistic though, mainly because it's a race car and I wanted to make it easier/cheaper to maintain.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

theres a non-running 240 in my auto shop class with the hicas light, i saw that and read this thread, and i tried to buy it from my school but they wont let me.....but if anyone with a hicas car needs some parts i can see what i can steal from it if nething (not sure if i can get nething but i can always try)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> theres a non-running 240 in my auto shop class with the hicas light, i saw that and read this thread, and i tried to buy it from my school but they wont let me.....but if anyone with a hicas car needs some parts i can see what i can steal from it if nething (not sure if i can get nething but i can always try)


As mentioned above, I am looking for the HICAS front steering rack. I also need a complete front 240SX strut.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> As mentioned above, I am looking for the HICAS front steering rack. I also need a complete front 240SX strut.


i have class today so i'll see if i can convince my teacher that is in his finacial interest to let me get some parts :thumbup: ecspecially since u aren't in cali (no one in cali can get these parts, they are catalogged by the dealer that donated them and if they are found to be on anyother car in cali, my school gets in a lil trouble)

so the whole front steering rack and the which strut left or right?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i have class today so i'll see if i can convince my teacher that is in his finacial interest to let me get some parts :thumbup: ecspecially since u aren't in cali (no one in cali can get these parts, they are catalogged by the dealer that donated them and if they are found to be on anyother car in cali, my school gets in a lil trouble)
> 
> so the whole front steering rack and the which strut left or right?


It doesn't matter which strut. Thanks a lot for the effort!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> It doesn't matter which strut. Thanks a lot for the effort!


i'll try my hardest but i can't guarentee weather or not i can get them


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i tried to convince my teachers, to let me take some parts, but its illegal to do (no idea why) but yeah i tried, so we have a perfectly good hicas car going to waste, we can't part it out for a few years, and i won't be there nemore so i tried, and i failed i'm sry


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> yeah i tried to convince my teachers, to let me take some parts, but its illegal to do (no idea why) but yeah i tried, so we have a perfectly good hicas car going to waste, we can't part it out for a few years, and i won't be there nemore so i tried, and i failed i'm sry


Lol, it's okay. Retrospectively, I would've needed all 4 struts because the HICAS ones are more stiff than the convential suspension, no?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Lol, it's okay. Retrospectively, I would've needed all 4 struts because the HICAS ones are more stiff than the convential suspension, no?


are u converting to hicas?


----------



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> are u converting to hicas?


Is it possible? Ive been reading the thread just to find this out.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Mini-Skyline said:


> Is it possible? Ive been reading the thread just to find this out.


it might be, but he isnt converting to hicas, just using some of the hicas parts, because SOME of the parts were better than the non SE 240s.


----------

